# A Few 4 Sunday !



## sawhorseray (Mar 13, 2022)

One day a man was walking along the beach when he tripped over a lamp. He turned around and kicked the lamp out of anger. A few seconds later, a genie popped out of the lamp.  Reluctantly, the genie said, "Even though you kicked me, I still have to give you three wishes. However, because of what you did, I will also give twice what you wish for to the person you hate the most: your boss."

So the man agreed and made his first wish. "I want lots of money", he said. Instantly 22 million dollars appeared in the man's bank account and 44 million appeared in his boss' account.

Finally the genie said, "This is your last wish, you should choose carefully," and to this the man replied, "I've always wanted to donate a kidney..."


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 13, 2022)

So that is where all of the damn small pistol primers are!   

Thanks, Ray.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 13, 2022)

Reminds me of my "healthy" meals!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 13, 2022)

First joke I remember the punch line being "Scare me half to death". Lol


----------



## mosparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Great ones. That last one has me wanting to  create a bourbon salad dressing. Surprised there isn't one already.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 13, 2022)

Great way to end and start the week, Ray.  Kelly Blue Book asking if the gas was full, very clever, lol.
Also the curious Pigeons.  All real good as usual.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2022)

I had to look 3 times at the snakes to make sure they were NOT creative glazed donuts


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 14, 2022)

Even after reading the caption I thought there was only one snake in the donuts! 30 seconds later I got my mind back!
Bourbon dressing . . . . Hmmmmm....
Great ones!


----------

